# IPad, erase feature, and pressure



## markit (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello! Is it just me, or the erase function requires a little bit too much pressure to get activated?


Damn, sometimes I’m almost concerned about breaking the screen and/or the pen tip haha

I’d love to be able to customize the double tap feature and link it to the erase rather than to the lasso tool.


----------



## jadi (Nov 28, 2020)

markit said:


> Hello! Is it just me, or the erase function requires a little bit too much pressure to get activated?
> 
> 
> Damn, sometimes I’m almost concerned about breaking the screen and/or the pen tip haha
> ...


Can do, you have to deselect the lasso in the preferences. Then the eraser will be triggered when double tapping


----------



## markit (Nov 28, 2020)

@jadi Oh nice, I haven’t noticed a toggle for the lasso in the preferences. Can’t wait to get back home to try this!

What about the pressure? Am I being too “careful” with my iPad here?


----------

